# فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2008)

*جرافة: أكبر جرافة في العالم هي تلك التي تصنعها شركة ليبهير من طراز "T282B" والتي يصل طولها إلى 14,5 مترا، وعرضها 8,5 مترا وارتفاعها حوالي سبعة أمتار. ويمكن لهذا العملاق الذي يسير على ستة إطارات أن يحمل 360 طنا وبسرعة قصوى تصل إلى 64 كم/ساعة.


طائرة ركاب: أنجزت شركة إيرباص (الباص الجوي) الأوروبية لإنتاج الطائرات أكبر طائرة ركاب في العالم ببنائها طائرة الباص الجوي "A380". في ربيع 2005 انطلق عملاق الفضاء الجديد في أول رحلة تجريبية. وشأنه شأن جميع طائرات الباص الجوي، حمل العملاق الجديد على متنه قمة التقنيات الألمانية. وتعتبر ألمانيا أكبر مركز للباص الجوي، حيث يعمل فيها 19000 عامل في سبع مصانع ومراكز تطوير مختلفة. وعلى سبيل المثال قام الباحثون في نوردنهام بتطوير تقنية اللحام بواسطة أشعة ليزر لغلاف هياكل طائرات الباص الجوي، بينما يتم تصميم وإنتاج لوحات التحكم الجانبية من مواد بلاستيكية خاصة في منطقة شتادة.


باخرة فخمة: تعتمد شركات النقل البحري من كافة أنحاء العالم على السفن التي ينتجها حوض شركة ماير لإنتاج السفن. ويقوم خبراء مختصون بتأدية جميع المهام من التصميم مرورا بالبناء الذي يستخدم تقنيات الحرق بالبلاسما التي يتم التحكم بها بالكومبيوتر، وصولا إلى الإكساء والتجهيز الداخلي المتميز. أكثر من 2000 راكب يمكنهم التمتع بكمال أنيق على متن باخرة فاخرة من طراز "راديانس". وبفضل تجهيز هذه السفينة بعنفات (توربينات) تنتج حدا أدنى من الغاز العادم يسمح لها حتى بعبور مياه ألاسكا التي تعتبر محميات طبيعية، لا يسمح فيها بالكثير من الملاحة البحرية.


قطار السكة الممغنطة (الوسادة الهوائية): يتوقف مؤشر سرعة قطار "ترانسرابيد" عند 430 كم/ساعة بفضل التقنيات التي تم تطويرها بالتعاون بين شركتي سيمنز وتوسين-كروب. التقنية العديمة الاحتكاك تجعل من هذه السرعة الخيالية أمرا ممكنا. منذ 2004 يحوز القطار السريع على إعجاب سكان مدينة شانغهاي الصينية. ويتم حاليا إعداد الخطط لبناء هذه السكة في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة ومنطقة الخليج العربي.


نظام متميز للأمان: في الموديلات الجديدة من سيارات دايملر كرايسلر (مرسيدس) يتم حماية الركاب في حال اقتراب الخطر من خلال ما يسمى "نظام حماية مسبق". فعندما تتبين الحساسات فرملة قوية أو ارتطاما شديدا، تقوم محركات إلكترونية بشد أحزمة الأمان، وضخ الهواء في المقاعد، وبرفع مسند اليد في المقعد المجاور للسائق. وهكذا يتم تثبيت الركاب في مقاعدهم، الأمر الذي يضمن خير أداء وحماية لأحزمة الأمان والوسائد الهوائية.


مصاعد: بفضل استخدام التحكم الموجه بالكومبيوتر تمكنت شركة توسين-كروب من ابتكار أول مصعد مزدوج، يسمح باستخدام مقصورتين في مصعد واحد تعملان بشكل مستقل عن بعضهما. هذه التقنية تفتح الباب واسعا أمام تخطيط جديد تماما في عالم البناء. بفضل هذه التقنية على سبيل المثال ستكون 17 مصعدا مزدوجا كافية في بناء "برج موسكو الاتحادي"، والذي سيكون في عام 2007 أعلى ناطحة سحاب في أوروبا. ويشكل هذا العدد وفرا يصل إلى 10 مصاعد من تلك التي تلزم حسب التقنيات المعمول بها حاليا. وهكذا يمكن توفير الكثير من مساحة البناء من أجل العمل والسكن. وفي عام 2006 سيكون بالإمكان مشاهدة هذه التقنية من الخارج، حيث ستوضع أول المصاعد المزدوجة في الخدمة في مدينة فرانكفورت.


آليات البناء: لأول مرة يمكن تعديل ارتفاع كرسي السائق في الرافعة الشوكية. هذه التقنية الفريدة التي أدخلتها شركة "زونبوغن" على آلياتها تتيح للسائق نظرة شاملة لكل ما حوله في الورشة، حيث تمكنه من رفع كرسيه حتى ارتفاع أربعة أمتار. ابتكار مفيد، خاصة وأن هذه الرافعة الشوكية التي طورها خبراء الشركة في ولاية بايرن يمكنها نقل خمسة أطنان من المواد.


حساسات أجهزة الرادار: السائق يقود، والسيارة تفكر: على الأقل عندما تكون السيارة مجهزة بحساسات المسافة الجديدة من شركة كونتيننتال. تقنية الرادار الجديدة تنظم سرعة السيارة ومسافة الأمان بشكل تلقائي (أوتوماتيكي) تماما، قياسا على السيارة التي تسير في الأمام، وذلك من السرعات البطيئة وحتى سرعة 200كم/ساعة.


أنظمة مكابح: المكابح الضاغطة من شركة سيمنز "VDO" تعمل إلكترونيا بدلا من الاعتماد على ضغط السائل (الهيدروليك). حتى العام 2010 على أبعد تقدير سيتم تجهيز السيارات بنظام المكابح الإلكتروني، حيث سيكون لكل إطار مكبحه المستقل عن الإطارات الأخرى مما سيزيد فاعلية المكابح بشكل كبير ويمكن من إيقاف السيارة بشكل أسرع.


برنامج تثبيت إلكتروني (ESP): حساسات صغيرة مثبتة على عجلة القيادة وعلى الإطارات الأربعة تحرر السائقين من مخاوفهم الكبرى: فقدان السيطرة على السيارة. نظام "ESP" الذي ابتكرته شركة بوش في عام 1995 يمكنه تبين فقدان السيطرة على السيارة وإعادتها إلى مسارها من خلال كبح فردي للعجلات بشكل منفصل عن بعضها. هذه التقنية نالت الإعجاب: في عام 2004 كانت 67% من السيارات المرخصة حديثا في ألمانيا مجهزة بنظام التثبيت الإلكتروني.


مضخة اسمنت (بيتون): مضخات شفينغ للاسمنت العاملة في ورشات البناء في طول العالم وعرضه تكسب الصراع ضد قوة الجاذبية الأرضية، وذلك بنجاح منقطع النظير: ففي أعمال البناء في أعلى بناء في العالم في تايبة تمكنت التجهيزات المصنعة في شركة شفينغ العائلية من الوصول إلى ارتفاع 455,5 مترا. ومن المتوقع لمضخات الاسمنت المتحركة على خمسة محاور أن تحقق أيضا أرقاما قياسية عالمية جديدة. ويمكن لأسطوانة هذه المضخة الارتفاع لمسافة 60 مترا.


مضمارات سباق: في عالم السباقات يطلقون عليه اسم "أستاذ الغدارين" لم يسبق أن قام أحد في العالم بتخطيط وبناء هذا العدد الكبير من مضمارات سباق سيارات الفورمولا واحد مثله. إنه هيرمان تيلكة. حوالي 30 مضمار فورمولا واحد من هوكنهايم (في ألمانيا) حتى شنغهاي تحمل بصماته. وهو يناقش كافة تصميماته مع محترفي الرياضة من أمثال ميشائيل شوماخر وغيره. وفي الصين لم تعجز شركته "تيلكة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة" حتى أمام منطقة ذات تربة طينية. ففي مضمار شنغهاي الدولي يتنافس أبطال رياضة سباق السيارات فوق 40000 لوح اسمنتي يصل طولها حتى 80 مترا وفوق مئات الأطنان من مادة العزل "سترويبور".


كاميرا ستيريو: تقوم كاميرات ستيريو بنقل صور (HRSC) من ارتفاع 250 كيلومترا. رؤية جديدة للكون: فهي تظهر سطح كوكب المريخ، بصور ملونة رقمية (ديجيتال) وثلاثية الأبعاد. ويمكن للكاميرا التي تم تطويرها في مركز الفضاء الألماني من اكتشاف الأجسام حتى في حجم سيارة صغيرة.


النفث المباشر: توفير في استهلاك الوقود في السيارات بمعدل 15% بفضل تقنية النفث (الضخ) باستخدام الضغط المرتفع "VDO"، هذا ما يعد به حاقن (بخاخ) بيزو (بيزن باليونانية تعني الحقن) والذي تم تطويره بالتعاون بين شركتي بوش وسيمنز للاستعمال في محركات السيارات. هذا الاختراع الجاهز للاستخدام بشكل كامل حاز إعجاب لجنة التحكيم لمنح جائزة المستقبل الألمانية لعام 2005: وقد نال مطورو هذه التقنية في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الجائزة التي يمنحها رئيس جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية.


محرك هوبريد: في عام 1973 طورت الجامعة التقنية في آخن أول طريقة دفع هوبريد: وهي تقنية تقوم على الجمع بين محرك يعمل بالبنزين وآخر إلكتروني. وفي عام 1997 تبنت شركة أودي كأول منتج سيارات أوروبي، والوحيد حتى الآن استخدام هذه التقنية في جميع سياراتها من طراز "A4" مزدوج. والآن تستعد السلسلة الجديدة من جيل هوبريد لدخول صالات الإنتاج: وهي تجمع لأول مرة بين محرك كهربائي عالي الاستطاعة ونافث (بخاخ) البنزين المباشر.


نظام تحصيل الرسوم: نظام تحصيل رسوم الطرق السريعة "تول كوللكت" الألماني يتيح حسابا دقيقا للرسوم حسب المسافة المقطوعة، وذلك من خلال تحديد موقع وحركة السيارة بالاعتماد على الأقمار الصناعية. الهيئة التي تحمل ذات الاسم وتشارك بها أيضا كل من دايملر كرايسلر (مرسيدس) وتيليكوم الألمانية أثار الاهتمام في مختلف أنحاء العالم. حيث تقوم الصين حاليا بالاستفسار عن هذا النظام وإمكانيات تطبيقه.



 © Deutschland magazine* www.liebherr.de  www.transrapid.de www.audi.de www.eads.net  www.meyerwerft.de www.daimlerchrysler.de www.thyssenkrupp.de www.sonnebogen.de www.continental.de  www.siemensvdo.de www.bosch.de www.schwing.de www.tilke.de www.dlr.de  www.deutscher-zukunftspreis.de www.toll-collect.de​


----------



## yerigagarin (22 أغسطس 2008)

*اخبار كلها احسن من بعض
شكرا يا غالي علي مجهودك
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............*

معلومات حلوة
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات شيقه و حلوه و خفيفه .
يثبت .
شكرا حبيبي .


----------



## dodi lover (23 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى أوووووووووووى ليك يا كليم متى


على المعلومات الكتييييييييييييير الجديدة دى


الرب يبارك حياتك

سلام ونعمة.....​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............*



ارووجة قال:


> معلومات حلوة
> ربنا يباركك اخي




*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ارووجة
على مرورك الجميل
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............*

شكرا كليم متى على الموضوع
مبروك على التثبيت
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *اخبار كلها احسن من بعض
> شكرا يا غالي علي مجهودك
> بارك الله فيك
> *​



*مشكور  yerigagarin
على مرورك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> معلومات شيقه و حلوه و خفيفه .
> يثبت .
> شكرا حبيبي .



*مشكوررررررررررررررررر
قلم حر 
انسان مميز
لا اتكلم شعر انما الحقيقة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح معك

*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى أوووووووووووى ليك يا كليم متى
> 
> 
> على المعلومات الكتييييييييييييير الجديدة دى
> ...



مشكور dodi lover
على ردك ومحبتك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا كليم متى على الموضوع
> مبروك على التثبيت
> ربنا يباركك​



*مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح معك 
*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............*

*



			وبفضل تجهيز هذه السفينة بعنفات (توربينات) تنتج حدا أدنى من الغاز العادم يسمح لها حتى بعبور مياه ألاسكا التي تعتبر محميات طبيعية، لا يسمح فيها بالكثير من الملاحة البحرية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا خطوة مهمة جدا
يا ريت كل الاختراعات تكون نسبة تلوثها اقل
شكرا كليم متى على الموضوع المميز*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: فقط للي حابب يشوف اخر الاختراعات ..............*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> فعلا خطوة مهمة جدا
> يا ريت كل الاختراعات تكون نسبة تلوثها اقل
> شكرا كليم متى على الموضوع المميز*




*مشكورة جيلان 
على المرور والتعليق
الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور جداا علي هذة المعلومات عن الاختراعات


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي ليك كتييييييييييير كليم*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور جداا علي هذة المعلومات عن الاختراعات





اهلا" مشكورة ginus in chemis

على تعليقك
الكريم 
الله معك

​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

fady_temon قال:


> *مرسي ليك كتييييييييييير كليم*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا" fady_temon
على مرورك الكريم 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا ( كليم ) .


----------

